# Biete Zusammenarbeit an



## pss (24 April 2009)

Hallo,

bin als Automatisierungs-Ing. / Grafikerin / Mediendesignerin Print+Web 
freiberuflich unterwegs. 

Biete Unterstützung beim Erstellen von Bildern (iFIX, inVisu, WinCC .. mit und ohne Animation), 
div. Printprodukten wie Visitenkarten, Flyer bis Anlagenschemata als Folienprint/-plott, 
Beschriftungen, Präsentationen, Illustrationen, Dokumentationen/Beschreibungen - auch als Animation, 
Websites, Bildbearbeitung, .. druck- o./u. bildschirmtauglich ..

.. sitze mit diesem Profil "zwischen den Stühlen" und möchte diese Position ausbauen.


----------

